# Moultrie feeder and raccoons



## sirwalleye (Jul 25, 2010)

I have a moultrie feeder and an issue with raccoons, I have a solar charger on the feeder but my issue with the raccoons is they have figured out how to climb up the legs reach over and then dangle from the assembly underneath the feeder they pull my power wire for the charger and hang from it as well, my question for everyone is what can I do raccoon proof my feeder. I have thought about camping out at night and shooting them or trapping them even coyote urine but am afraid it will keep deer away as well also I think the amount of raccoons coming to the feeder is keeping my usual numbers of deer from showing up any ideas?


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

This is tough! I've seen vids of squirrels climbing the legs of feeders to turn the spinner to get corn out of the thing, but nothing like this. 

Not sure of the layout, but I'm thinking splice in a short section of wire and then "Gorilla taping" it to the body of the feeder so the critters can't get their paws on it! Don't leave anything out in the open.

These critters don't know they're messing with your stuff. It's just that there's something there to grab, so they grab it and it messes up your deal. Don't leave anything out there to grab!


----------



## sirwalleye (Jul 25, 2010)

I actually had some zip ties with me when I was there last and tied the wire up but I like the gorilla tape idea I'll have to take some with me next time I go to the feeder. 

In the meantime I found on amazon a cage that goes around the the unit and mounts to the feeder and is made specifically for the moultrie feeder so we will see how it works once I mount it. Thank you for the suggestions bowman, I know they don't understand they are messing with my stuff they are just trying to eat


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Let us know how this cage works, I have ***** and squirrels on mine all the time.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Maybe making some cone shaped pieces out of heavy gauge galvanized sheet metal and attaching halfway up the legs with the large part of the cone pointing towards the ground. Similar to 'rat guards' on mooring lines of ships.


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

Wire a battery with a solar charger and get some current running through the metal feeder legs.


----------



## GETthe NET!! (Feb 14, 2006)

Flybait and tuna fish!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

We went to True Value and bought 6 inch sections of metal that have jagged teeth on one side and screwed them into legs of feeder about the last 2 ft from spinner on each leg. It seems to work, have hair all over the teeth where they tried to get up. will try to get pics later. Damned *****, there are more now than ever as the fur prices are down and no one hunting or trapping them.


----------



## sirwalleye (Jul 25, 2010)

The cage I bought fits very well and should keep their greedy little paws away from the spinner plate gonna let the camera sit on it for a week and see what they do


----------



## OutdoorMediaCo (Sep 6, 2016)

I stay away from the corn and keep improvements to foodplots and mineral licks and never have any issue with attracting anything but deer. I feel for the guys putting corn out. Seeing a big pile of ***** they got on camera always gives me chuckle. Sorry no help on the **** deterent just offering a alternative where you dont have to deal with it. A foodplot does alot more for the deer when done right too I might add.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Just coat the legs with some cheap axle grease. You mite have to do it a few times. It won't keep the deer away.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Coat the legs with vasoline then sprinkle cayenne pepper on all legs
It will stick to their paws, they will lick it off and your problem is solved. No this doesn't bother the deer. I've done it the last 3 seasons and it worked great.


----------



## sirwalleye (Jul 25, 2010)

The cage seems to work fairly well the only thing the ***** can get ahold of is the cage and they cannot reach the spinner plate seems like they gave up and spent considerably less time climbing on my feeder


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

I too have used the Vaseline trick. Works great.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

I want to Thank You guys for the info on the Vaseline and cuyenne pepper, it seems to be working, no pics of Ricky raccoon hanging from the feeder or on the legs. Only a few pics of them on ground. At least they are not spinning the spinner and dumping the corn on the ground. And yes, it does not bother the deer at all. That was about a $5.00 fix!


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Glad it worked for you!


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Btw I do **** hunt if you wanna stop seeing them altogether


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I made my own cage for a feeder I put up at my mom's house. She wanted to watch deer and turkeys but the ***** were tearing stuff up. I'll try to get a pic. It's just hardware cloth and sheet metal screws.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Flybait in a small dish and no more *****


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

DL07 said:


> Flybait in a small dish and no more *****


Pathetic suggestion.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Indiscriminate poisoning seems like a great suggestion ............ to who ?!!!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Yep...the couple of poisoning suggestions in this thread just leaves ya sitting there shaking your head and is sure proof that sometimes, there just isn't any common sense and that we are our own worst enemy.


----------

